# [EVDL] New Saft MR/E 100 Anyone?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Are these STM 5-100 MRE?
6V 100Ah Flooded Ni-Cd cells?
These appear to have been used in Renault Clio electric,
probably in other cars as well.

Though the price of $1 per Wh is excessive.
I think Li-Ion will beat that price already, so I wonder
who would want to buy these at this price.
I may be mistaken, we'll see the responses from others. 
Regards,

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Mark Dutko
Sent: Thursday, October 04, 2007 5:52 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] New Saft MR/E 100 Anyone?

Would anyone out there be interested in Saft MR or MRE 100 batteries at $500-$600 per block? I know they are expensive but I may be able to get brand new ones manufactured at this price. I thought I would see if there is any interest level.

Mark


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes. and that may be true but if there is a large purchase at a much 
lower price then it may make sense to some. This is the same pack I 
have in my think and they are available without the cooling. You can 
drive them down to 0 and many of these have been going for 15 years 
plus.


> Cor van de Water wrote:
> 
> > Are these STM 5-100 MRE?
> > 6V 100Ah Flooded Ni-Cd cells?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

2007/10/6, Cor van de Water <[email protected]>:
>
> Are these STM 5-100 MRE?
> 6V 100Ah Flooded Ni-Cd cells?
> These appear to have been used in Renault Clio electric,
> probably in other cars as well.



All french evs: peugeot Citroen
The Think used them too

Though the price of $1 per Wh is excessive.
> I think Li-Ion will beat that price already, so I wonder
> who would want to buy these at this price.
> I may be mistaken, we'll see the responses from others.
> Regards,
>
> Cor van de Water


Maybe because these, if well serviced, last >really< for more than 1500
cycles and +10 years without loosing too much of capacity :^)

Philippe
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

